# THANKS FOR THE RAIN



## NorthernWinos (Jun 14, 2007)

Gee...you guys all said you'd send some rain....Thanks..it's been great....Like they say..."Be careful what you wish for"


Had been raining to the west of us for days...and it finally got here yesterday PM...









By this morning we had 3.51 inches....we left for a long road trip and came home to probably over 2more additionalinches [we read the gauge in the morning for tabulations]...now...there are strong thunder storms on the way once again...will give a tally tomorrow...rain in the forecasts too.


Thanks for the rain we wished for and you said we could have...now take some for yourselves.


Went half way across North Dakota today...flooding everywhere....Look what we brought home...There's a new bitch in town.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 14, 2007)

That corn may just be knee high by 4th of July. Hopefully the wine garden will produce enough to keep you busy all fall and winter!


----------



## geocorn (Jun 14, 2007)

Great pics of the rain. Makes me want to grab a glass of wine and watch it rain.


Regarding the new bitch, how could you refuse those eyes?


----------



## Trigham (Jun 14, 2007)

preciousI tell youjust precious, what breed is she?I love the scarf, she looks like a wine connosieur


----------



## scotty (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes -- what is the breed please


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2007)

Last year we couldn't get rid of the rain. This year it comes very grudgingly. More of a normal pattern for us here. The storms are again splittitng around the mountain as usual. It's part of the reason it is in my opinion a great place for grapes here. It gets hotter and is drier than many northeast locations. When they located the AFB here in the 50's a big part was because of the high percentage of weather free days. Now if it doesn't take it to the extreme and get TOO dry. I've been watering the new vines for days now.


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 15, 2007)

Did you get a "blue heeler" ?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes...a Blue Heeler...aka...Austrailian Cattle Dog...she will be our 6th...had that breed since 1984...they were great when we had livestock and a little harder to handle without a 'job' for them...but give them plenty of room and exercise and they are good compaions...kind of head strong, very tough.


----------



## kutya (Jun 15, 2007)

NW, you must be getting the storm that went through here 4 days ago. I think our drought is finally over. Cute pup.... Looks like someone had a dandy choke hold on her.......


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 15, 2007)

That storm was stalled over Montana and The Dakotas and stalled over us...6.37" in 36 hours....on top of lasts weeks rain and more on the way...The drought is over....maybe.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 15, 2007)

92* here in southern Princess land, would be nice to get some of that to break the heat.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2007)

So who else needs some rain, weve got plenty to share!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2007)

Wade you can send about 2" up here. Maybe 1 inch a week would be great. Hasn't rained decent in a few weeks now.


----------



## scotty (Jun 15, 2007)

wade said:


> So who else needs some rain, weve got plenty to share!


not a drop in a couple of weeks here


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2007)

Itll take a few days cause those are some steep demands but Ill muster up something for you guys.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 15, 2007)

Wade...so...now when you get rain does your basement stay dry??? Been wondering about that after all your hard work.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 16, 2007)

That must be some rain dance you do Wade, Nice showers this A.M., a cool 66* compared to 92* yesterday, with thunder storms forcasted rest of the day.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2007)

No problem JW, now its time to send some over to appleman and scotty.
NW, we had a good few days of heavy rain 1 1/2 weeks ago and the only
sign of any water in the house was that I heard the pump run a few
times.


----------



## scotty (Jun 16, 2007)

I just put one of my motorcycles into the driveway for maintenance. Its in pieces now. If it rains today Wade







Some appreciation after all that dancing eh??????



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Miss Rocky (Jun 16, 2007)

Still could use some rain here in Florida. Too darned hot and humid to go out between 2 p.m and 6 p.m.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry scotty, I already did the dance and its coming, I never did learn the delay dance.


----------



## scotty (Jun 16, 2007)

wade said:


> Sorry scotty, I already did the dance and its coming, I never did learn the delay dance.






OH OH


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 18, 2007)

A little more rain last night .41".... but this time it came with strong winds...50-68 MPH...There was a steady strobe of lightening and thunder rumbling...I got up to check the radar and the lights started to flash and finally went out...[Came back on this morning]...I started to close the windows in the dark [with he strobe of lightening to lighten my path]...Some of the crank-out windows had blown open and I had quite a stuggle...Then the BIG winds came...I stood in the middle of the living room looking out to see the little shade trees in the yard leaning at 45 degrees...I considered going to the basement but knew the storm wasn't very wide...It blew through in about 45 minutes. 


There isn't as much damage as I thought there would be...a few big trees down, lots of leaves and branches to pick up, a few shingles from an old shed and yard stuff thrown around. Had to stake and pull up 2 of our young yard trees as they were almost laying flat on the ground.


The sweet corn is leaning, but expect it will out grow that. The onions are broken over, so don't know if they will come out of that...the rest of the garden vegetablesare listing a bit.


The apple trees lost many apples, some were smaller ones that were falling form the June-Drop, many larger apples are on the ground.


Guess we were lucky, it could have been a lot worse. 


I see the storm is heading across Wisconsin now and headed East...So for all you folks out East..."Hang on to your hats"...and lawn chairs, grills, etc....it's a nasty one.


The air is cooler and dry today and still having strong winds to dry us out a bit...no rain expected till after 7PM tonight....Thanks guys...you out-did yourselves on the wishes for a little rain up this way. Near 10 inches this month...I think the drought is over.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## geocorn (Jun 18, 2007)

You can have our rain. Got flooding all around.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 18, 2007)

When living in the Southwest I recall it didn't take much rain to flood, imagine what 10" would do to Dallas in a month. The town I live in is all up hill from the river, closest we come to a "flood" is when we get a good heavy rain, like 4-6 " in a downpour, then watch it all run to the river. Usually the ground here soaks it up pretty quick. Those straight-line winds up here are another story.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 18, 2007)

Got a call from a friend in a city nearby, she said garbage cans and grocery carts are drifting through town...Yikes!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess we got some weather up here, didn't we Northern! I've been down with the stomach flu since Friday night, and for some odd reason didn't spend much time outside.



A lot of my iris and peony flowers are bent over and broken.



I went out this afternoon to check on them and it's not a pretty sight. Especially because I had promised to come up with 4 flower arrangements from my garden for a function after work tomorrow.



And my neighbor's flowers didn't fare any better, so I can't even lift any of hers...



I'll use small vases to make the amount of flowers look bigger... I'm personally hoping for a couple of dry days, just for something different...


----------



## Waldo (Jun 18, 2007)

We are just beginning to get somemuch needed rains. Had a good one early Sunday morning and a couple of nice but short lived showers today. Sitting here now listening to the rumble of thinder in the distance and hoping we get another round tonight. NW &amp; Princess it sound like you have had enough for a spell so may the sun shine on you tomorrow.


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 18, 2007)

We're still about 12" behind for the year. Send some my way.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 18, 2007)

Our neighbors didn't fare as well as we did last night...heard about their problems and went over to see if they needed any help.


They live about 2 miles straight up-wind from last nights storm. All the big Cottonwood trees in their yard are uprooted...probably 25 of them...all along the front and side of their yard...The biggest grain bin was upside down and up against their remaining trees, the other grain bins were off their cement footings....A big piece of farm machinery was across the road.


This is a Century Farm, been in the family for over 100 years, they kept an immaculate well maintained yard...now all they have in front of the house is big roots half out of the lawn and a huge pile of trees dragged out into a field...what a heart breaker. Last week many of their fields got hailed out....Lots of bad luck over there.


Count our blessings...a few broken flowers and vegetables can't replace 100 year old trees....but everybody is fine.


Guess many neighbors spent some time in their basements last night...I wanted to...but Jim was sleeping so soundly I couldn't arise him...he loves storms and missed out on this one.


Strong winds all day today, but cooler and drier air....another storm blowing across country.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the storms are over...we just had a very brief shower....








The end of the rainbow was out in the Wine Garden...a good sign.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome picture, there lies your "pot of gold"


----------

